# The Two Trees of Valinor



## Ithilethiel (Jul 12, 2018)

Call me inquisitive but as a fairly new member I'm curious about something and so far haven't found an answer here.

Who designed and rendered the site's Header, _Laurelin _and_ Telperion_?

I ask bc I think it's wonderful. It was actually what first drew me to the website, a hook I kept returning to when deciding which site to join. But more than merely a hook, more a symbol of the underlying foundation of the site. An overarching representation of what one could hope to find here, knowledge, wisdom, friendship, camaraderie, good cheer and enough diversity of thought to please most.

_In seven hours the glory of each tree waxed to full and waned again to naught; and each awoke once more to life an hour before the other ceased to shine. Thus in Valinor twice every day there came a gentle hour of softer light when both trees were faint and their gold and silver beams were mingled.
...
And each day of the Valar in Aman contained twelve hours, and ended with the second mingling of the lights, in which Laurelin was waning but Telperion was waxing. But the light that was spilled from the trees endured long, ere it was taken up into the airs or sank down into the earth; and the dews of Telperion and the rain that fell from Laurelin Varda hoarded in great vats like shining lakes, that were to all the land of the Valar as wells of water and of light. Thus began the Days of the Bliss to Valinor; and thus began also the Count of Time.
_
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 12, 2018)

I love that banner. I'm not 100% sure who made it. I remember a long time ago if you hovered your mouse over it, it told you who. So far the only mention of a "new banner" I could find in the archives was from 2003, it might have been the user MacAddict referenced at the bottom of this thread. 

I'm going to keep looking since you've peaked my interest now .


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jul 12, 2018)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I love that banner. I'm not 100% sure who made it. I remember a long time ago if you hovered your mouse over it, it told you who. So far the only mention of a "new banner" I could find in the archives was from 2003, it might have been the user MacAddict referenced at the bottom of this thread.
> 
> I'm going to keep looking since you've peaked my interest now .



Thank you Erestor Arcamen...I love it too. I love it so much I wish I could get a copy of it to hang up.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 13, 2018)

You're welcome. It's little gems like that that first brought me here too. I'm sure if there are any members that have been here since the beginning, they may know better than I who made the banner, I know it was here before I joined.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jul 13, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> "Piqued".
> 
> Yeah, I know:
> 
> ...



EA, despite such pedagogical hairsplitting I fully understood the intent of your reply. And I thank you..

grrrr SES...


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 13, 2018)

I found this in the thread, "Love the Trees."


> Yeah, it was made by the member Talierin. You can see more of her work here.


I hope this answers your question.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jul 13, 2018)

Thank you Starbrow!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 14, 2018)

Starbrow said:


> I found this in the thread, "Love the Trees."
> 
> I hope this answers your question.



Thank you! I knew the name used to popup when you hover over it, I do remember that name now.


----------



## Talierin (Jan 16, 2020)

Oh gosh hello! Yes, I designed this about a zillion years ago when I was like 18 (2003, I think? For reference I am 34 now). I still dabble in art, I went to art school for photography and then by a circuitous route became an engineering drafter, but I do freelance graphic design work on the side (mostly event swag for my team in the phone game Ingress) and I own my own small crafting business making project bags for knitters (modularmodular.net). I still read LotR just about every year and hate the movies still, but am looking forward to the Amazon series.

I do still have the original file for the logo and could be convinced to make prints if anyone would like one. I have some other similar pieces from way back too, I'll have to see if I can find them.

Anyway, feel free to follow me on Instagram, I don't have my website anymore other than my business site:

Biz: modularmodular.shop
Me: katy.osterwald


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi, Talierin! I'm going to PM this to Ithilethiel.

Can we look forward to a further post from you in another 15 years?


----------



## Talierin (Jan 16, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hi, Talierin! I'm going to PM this to Ithilethiel.
> 
> Can we look forward to further post from you in another 15 years?



hah prolly! *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi, Talierin.
I'm curious, is your member name a one-letter-off reference to the near-legendary pre-Anglo-Saxon British (Celtic) bard Taliesin?
I must confess that my first "knowledge" of that name stems from the album title of one of my favorite Rock bands, Deep Purple, their second, 1968 (recorded with the Mark I formation) "Book of Talies*y*n". They "borrowed" the name from a Welsh manuscript that may contain surviving work of that bard.


----------



## Talierin (Jan 16, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> Hi, Talierin.
> I'm curious, is you member name a one-letter-off reference to the near-legendary pre-Anglo-Saxon British (Celtic) bard Taliesin?
> I must confess that my first "knowledge" of that name stems from the album title of one of my favorite Rock bands, Deep Purple, their second, 1968 (recorded with the Mark I formation) "Book of Talies*y*n". They "borrowed" the name from a Welsh manuscript that may contain surviving work of that bard.



Hah yes, once upon a time in the early days of this forum it was my RPG character name. It is based off Taliesin.


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 16, 2020)

Talierin said:


> Hah yes, once upon a time in the early days of this forum it was my RPG character name. It is based off Taliesin.


Awks. I was useless in RPGs even back when they were not online (got my first PC just over 30 year ago). And I didn't go online until about 6 years ago.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 16, 2020)

Talierin, I love the logo. It's so different from the typical fantasy artwork.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Feb 11, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hi, Talierin! I'm going to PM this to Ithilethiel.
> 
> Can we look forward to a further post from you in another 15 years?



Thank you SeS! Yes I want one if it doesn't cost too much...


----------



## Ithilethiel (Feb 11, 2020)

Talierin said:


> Oh gosh hello! Yes, I designed this about a zillion years ago when I was like 18 (2003, I think? For reference I am 34 now). I still dabble in art, I went to art school for photography and then by a circuitous route became an engineering drafter, but I do freelance graphic design work on the side (mostly event swag for my team in the phone game Ingress) and I own my own small crafting business making project bags for knitters (modularmodular.net). I still read LotR just about every year and hate the movies still, but am looking forward to the Amazon series.
> 
> I do still have the original file for the logo and could be convinced to make prints if anyone would like one. I have some other similar pieces from way back too, I'll have to see if I can find them.
> 
> ...



Hi, I'm interested in a print if it's not too much money. You can PM me if you'd like. Thanks.


----------

